# We two are in love but dont know what to do



## dex c.sangma (May 21, 2011)

well hey all. its Dex, iam from a middle class christian india family. and iam in love with a girl name anai, she is american. we are together since more than a years. we make times for each other no matter how busy we are and we talk like all the time. i dont know others may laugh but we are so serious about us and we like cant live without us. and we want to get together now. in this christmas her family wont be there so she is inviting me over there and i want to go there. we also want to marry. her family know about us but my family dont know about it. 

i would like to go to her for 2 weeks and it maybe in tourist visa. but i heard its so hard almost impossible to get tourist visa? specialy as being indian? thats make me wish if i wasnt indian cuz i just want to be with her. she said she can live in india if its hard and i will have to bring her as she is poor. but i know an american can never like indian life. anyway so iam thinkin what should we do to get marry?
go to tourist visa and marry her? but i guess they will suspect me as misuser of visa. damn so strict rules.
then should i bring her here and marry her and then apply for cr1 or ir1 or whatever for usa?
or fiance visa! but i like to avoide this as its so hard and many examination.
and last qns is,
if we make kids will it help us living together fast? but also i dont want our kids to miss any of us! as i wana be best husband and best dad. i love her so much.


----------



## dex c.sangma (May 21, 2011)

anyone to suggest/advise??  we are so desperate and confuse. need help. god bless u all.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Probably the only thing you can do is have your girlfriend file for a fiancee visa.
You're right... it's a lot of paperwork and you have to jump through hoops, but if you want to do things correctly and legally, it's the only way.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

She looks very young ..how old is she ??
she needs to earn a minimum amount to sign the affidavit of support 
VisaJourney - Your US Immigration Community


----------



## nhkamptz (May 22, 2011)

Unfortunately there is no quick, cheap, or "examination-free" way for you to come to the US. Having children together will not get you a golden ticket to the US, nor will it speed up the process at all, and you should not even consider having kids for visa purposes. 

You can compare your marriage based visa options by going to a site called Visajourney and searching for "Comparison" (this is my first post on this visa forum site and so it won't let me enter a URL).

It's unclear from your post if you two have met yet. In order to be approved for a K-1 fiance visa, you must have met in person within the two years preceding the application. Whether or not you apply for the fiance visa or get married and apply for the CR-1, she will need to prove that she can support the both of you financially. If her income is not enough, she will ned a co-sponsor (her parents?). 

My recommendation is to try for the tourist visa, spend some time together, and then decide how/if to proceed. If you cannot get a tourist visa, is there a way that she can come visit you? You will have a difficult time proving a "bona fide" relationship for a spouse visa if you cannot show evidence of having spent time together. Even if you get married, your spouse visa can still be rejected if the Customs Official who interviews you is not convinced of the validity of your relationship. The more time you have spent together--in person--the better.


----------



## dex c.sangma (May 21, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Probably the only thing you can do is have your girlfriend file for a fiancee visa.
> You're right... it's a lot of paperwork and you have to jump through hoops, but if you want to do things correctly and legally, it's the only way.




yeah thanks for reply...
yeah sometimes i wish if she wasnot american it would be so easier. 
but i cant make her live here i know she will say nothing but maybe it be hell for her. I hate stupid normal below standerd people here they will look at my girl like alien. even when i walk they look at me like alien.


----------



## dex c sangma (May 23, 2011)

@DavisShe looks very young ..how old is she ??

thanks for reply. aww thanks well she is 21 and iam 20. yeah she works and get like 1.4-1.6k per month or sometimes less sometimes more depending on how much she works.

and she has 6 other people in her house. except her youngest sister (she is very cute and doing school) every one works but this my gf and her mum earns highest.


----------



## dex c sangma (May 23, 2011)

@nhkamptz, 

thanks alot for reply. :') 
aww no i'm not considering kids for visa, we were just thinkin but again as i told i dont want my kids to miss their mum/dad..

aww thanks for the site.

well we met but i wont count that because thats more than 2 years ago. and we have no evidence. we didnt think we would need it. it was through her best friend. i liked her but didnt care much. we never knew we would fall in love afterwards when i got her email she got my phone number we got skype. we talk like all the time.
but i never went to usa it was her. she used to be rich when they had resturants and all they have a big house and three cars. is it enough to prove she can support me? or we have to prove that we gonna use them and show her salery? as we dont wana use her family stuffs when i go there.
cuz im prefering cr1 visa more.


yeah thanks for advise. i will try to go there in christmas for 2 weeks. her family will be out so we will live together in her house and we will take alot videos and pictures together.
i hope i get B2 tourist visa. To make me down many people say its hard to get B2 visa for indian. well should i say them that i have my Gf there? i will live in her house so i wont have to show them alot of hotel prices? 
i guess i wont get tourist visa. hope i get that any how. Amen.
and yeah i can bring her here for marriage but that will be our 2nd step. as her mum dad afraids now and they need her to support the family now. but anyway that gona be our 2nd step after this xmas ^^


----------



## kerala (May 30, 2011)

*hi dude*

hi dude,
well ur situation is somewhat like my situation and i am an indian and my then girlfriend an american, now my wife, i tried with student visa to go to US to meet her, but was rejected twice and then as i also came to know about this tourist visa problem, so i thought of this, i arranged for flight ticket for her, and she came here in june 2009 and stayed here with me for 3 months we got to know each other more and got engaged and she went back. she came again in february 2010 and got married and she went bck in feb 2011 and she has started filing for me from there. so u should try and try dont give up dude.... things will workout.... only if you are both in luv and both of you believe to face anything in this world... commitment should be from both the sides...then only its possible..dude..take care, pray to god tht u both be together..i know tht feeling dude...wht ur going through. k bye 4 now.lane:


----------



## dex c.sangma (May 21, 2011)

kerala said:


> hi dude,
> well ur situation is somewhat like my situation and i am an indian and my then girlfriend an american, now my wife, i tried with student visa to go to US to meet her, but was rejected twice and then as i also came to know about this tourist visa problem, so i thought of this, i arranged for flight ticket for her, and she came here in june 2009 and stayed here with me for 3 months we got to know each other more and got engaged and she went back. she came again in february 2010 and got married and she went bck in feb 2011 and she has started filing for me from there. so u should try and try dont give up dude.... things will workout.... only if you are both in luv and both of you believe to face anything in this world... commitment should be from both the sides...then only its possible..dude..take care, pray to god tht u both be together..i know tht feeling dude...wht ur going through. k bye 4 now.lane:



wow dude... its awesome.. best wishes for you. and thanks alot for cheering up. and aww i know what can be greater than being with someone whom you love so much.. yeah.. i love her so so much tehe. ok i'll try that.. i will try for tourist visa. and if they reject me i'll try for her flights and all over here. yay.. you make me so happy.. and yeah we are strong to face anything. and ima pray to god... 
thanks for understanding. yeah it feel so sad and bad.. ok see you soon ^^ thanks again


----------



## kerala (May 30, 2011)

*hi*



dex c.sangma said:


> wow dude... its awesome.. best wishes for you. and thanks alot for cheering up. and aww i know what can be greater than being with someone whom you love so much.. yeah.. i love her so so much tehe. ok i'll try that.. i will try for tourist visa. and if they reject me i'll try for her flights and all over here. yay.. you make me so happy.. and yeah we are strong to face anything. and ima pray to god...
> thanks for understanding. yeah it feel so sad and bad.. ok see you soon ^^ thanks again


dude, i think its better you both spend your christmas here in india, if you are not able to go there as it is very tough to get tourist visa, cause if you say to those people that you are going to meet your girlfriend, then there are chances they reject dude, so better to call her here and spend a good time, yeah i understand how local people react on seeing white people, but its ok just enjoy the moment of both of you together rather than thinking of the people around you, they will comment, they will taunt... and things like that other things also... but all in front of a good moment then you will realize that nothing matters in front of the time you had with her. But you need to take care a very good care of her cause she cannot eat our food, our clothings are different from us... so you to be sure that she is comfortable and safe... mind that word safe... lots of cases of kidnaps and other things are going on so be carefull dude if she comes here.. so just enjoy that moment and thank you from us for all the prayers from your side.. we also pray that you both meet up and decide what you have to do further in life.... best of luck from us.. lane:


----------

